# Forum Nice but too Clunky



## TiTTy Lover (Sep 13, 2007)

Hi, Since the forum has been redesigned and relaunched, it seems very clunky and slow when scrolling down pages in particular. This is frustrating and not very user friendly which I am sorry to have to say.

Don't get me wrong - the new graphics look astonishing compared to the old website, but it's just too memory intensive and heavy on the background imagery.

I have many years experience of being a Web Developer, so I do know what I am talking about before anyone says not!

Anyone else seem to have the clunkiness issue?

Again - great looking site, but it needs to be quicker as forums are intended for information sharing amongst other things.

Regards
Ben


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

The database is still in the process of indexing itself - so once that is complete the sporadic 'clunkyness (as you put it), should dissappear. I find it varys depending on the current levels of traffic on the website. 99% of the time it runs fine, but if the site is VERY busy (which it was yesterday) it can 'clunk' and effect a page load.


----------



## drjam (Apr 7, 2006)

TiTTy Lover said:


> Anyone else seem to have the clunkiness issue?


Can't say I've noticed any "clunks" :? 
All seems to run smoothly enough.


----------



## tt-fastcar (Mar 7, 2006)

sorry to say but the old forum was much better to look at! :?


----------

